# My Sal Pair have Spawned!



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well the title says it all! My Male in the 55 gal has paired up with the Female that I baught about a month or 2 ago. She was the replacement of the Female that jumped in the 40 gal and then soon was the replacement for the Female who died in the 55 gal. This is the Males 4th spawn and this is her 2nd spawn. So far so good! The eggs are showing black dots and she is guarding it like there is no tomorrow! She is rather fiesty! A lot more so than my previous Female. I will post some pics and a video later on!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

congrats, waiting for pics :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Well as promise they are here! And you can see in the video that the Female clearly doesn't want me around! She kept getting in the way and biting at the glass. I also have a video of my fry in the 20 gal L. I hope you guys enjoy them!

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01859.flv
The pair and the eggs









The Female guarding the eggs









The pair

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01858.flv
The fry in the 20 gal L


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh yeah also sorry about the cat meows. My cat came in right in the middle of filming and she wouldn't stop meowing.......


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

they look great man! congrats. my severums just spawned again


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! Really congrats with your Severums! I hope the fry make it this time! It would be really cool to raise them up! Your Severums are amazing! :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats, CL! That is awsome! :thumb: Keep us up with everything that is going on.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats on the spawn CL. :thumb: Glad to see your water issues have cleared up.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks, they always have free swimming spawn but they always get eaten. they'll soon have a 55g to themselves so hopefully they'll last


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! I will for sure keep you guys posted! 



> Glad to see your water issues have cleared up.


Oh yeah! I am very GLAD!! I have been keeping up on the weekly syphons! And it stoped shortly as I started! So I hopefully I have it all cleared out! 



> thanks, they always have free swimming spawn but they always get eaten. they'll soon have a 55g to themselves so hopefully they'll last


Yeah they should last when the pair have the 55 gal to themselves. But yet I have heard and read that it takes a pair of Severums 10-20 spawns before they get it right! And they will eat the fry at different stages. It very well could be the parents eating them! Maybe because they feel the fry is in danger so they eat them so the others dont. So when they have the 55 gal to themselves it will keep the stress off of them! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin' good---congrats on the spawn! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks BV!! I haven't heard from you or seen you on here in a while!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome! So are these guys kinda like JD's in terms of they can be difficult to get to pair up and spawn initially - but once established they breed like clockwork? Did you have her with another male before or is this the 2nd time this pair has hooked up?

Finally, does your LFS want to take a bunch of those babies off your hands? Salvini are rare enough up here where I live that you could probably build up some store credit with all the fry... Which is always a bonus!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Awesome! So are these guys kinda like JD's in terms of they can be difficult to get to pair up and spawn initially - but once established they breed like clockwork? Did you have her with another male before or is this the 2nd time this pair has hooked up?


They are like JD's as far as personality. Like being skitish and such. But they are VERY easy to spawn!! The Male will pair off with any ready and available Female. They will spawn around the 2 1/2 to 3 in mark. I bred this Female with my other Male (currently at my girlfriends) but I sperated them so the eggs wouldn't be fertalized because I had enough fry as it was and it was during my aquarium problems. I added the Female in the 55 gal with the Male you see (was paired off to this Female until she died which was the start of my tank problems)









This was the Female he WAS paired off and the Female I first got!

I had the Female that is in the pic and video in the 55 for about 3 weeks. I have had her for about a month and a half or so. Really all you need to do when breeding Salvini is have 1 male and 3-4 female. That is the best ratio that way he can choose and when he does you can hang onto 2 of the best incase if things happen to the paired off female. They are like any CA when breeding. They are not hard at all!



> Finally, does your LFS want to take a bunch of those babies off your hands? Salvini are rare enough up here where I live that you could probably build up some store credit with all the fry... Which is always a bonus!


Yes, as a matter of fact all of my LFS's said they would gladly take them! And even if they didn't it wouldn't stop me from breeding them! They are truely AMAZING cichlids! Salvini, Sajica, and Texas cichlids are my top favorite cichlids and they are tied for first! Salvini around here aren't rare as I have 3 LFS's that CAN get them in but they aren't common. When you can get a hold of them around here you basically should take quick action to get them because they go fast!! And it usually takes a couple months before you see them again!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats on the fry!  Your fish are beautiful :thumb: Like you, salvani's are rather rare around here so anyone with fry would have an easy time of selling them off.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Heylady!! 

Yeah that's exactly what its like around here and when everything seems to be going good for a good while I will work on my 2nd pair!!  So then MAYBE I can get into shipping and stuff!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

If anyone is interested in some of my fry send me a PM and we can try and work things out. However, I can' t do anything right now as they are still young maybe 5-6 weeks old. Thanks again everyone!

A few days ago the eggs were gone but I am pretty sure the Female moved the eggs to the side of the pot on the outside so I am pretty sure I have wrigglers because they are defending the area like CRAZY!! I dipped in my alage scrapper to get some alage on the walls and the Male kept attacking it! It was funny and awesome at the same time! I haven't seen them but I know thats what happened and whats going on because they still defend the area and their colors are still vibrant!

I will update you guys as soon as I notice updates.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is a new update my fry are now freeswimming! Here is a new video! 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01863.flv


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

very cool CL! and good luck with the fry! just wondering, how aggressive are they when paired? are they exactly like a convict? worse?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> very cool CL! and good luck with the fry! just wondering, how aggressive are they when paired? are they exactly like a convict? worse?


Thanks gage!

When Salvini are paired they are much more aggressive than a Convict pair from what I have noticed from my pair. They are very much like Texas's in spawning aggression. They are VERY hyper and they are not afraid to charge at invaders. They will either chase the **** out of and kill the invader or die trying. They will not back down. When spawning the whole tank becomes theirs if its a 75 gal or smaller. In a 125 I am sure you could have tankmates with a pair but any smaller than a 125 I would have my doubts. They are by far excellent parents and have a closeful watch on the fry. When breeding Salvini dithers and/or target fish are useless. They will need a whole tank to themselves.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

They look to be doing well!
Seems like the male has really put some size on him as of late. 8)

BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah he really has grown in the past couple of months! Its amazing how much he has grown! The same with the fry in the 20 gal L I can't believe how big they have gotten! My girlfriend really wants my Male! :lol:


----------

